# John Deere 345



## JohnDeereBoy (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey guys, I need some help here. I found a John Deere 325 with an engine that has a really bad knocking in it...which means its about to go out. But if I get it, I was planning on putting my John Deere LX176 engine in it because my LX176 needs a transmission. Overall, its in fair to okay condition for the 345. It has a 48" deck that needs a new deck wheel (im going to take one off of my LX176 deck), and it needs a little TLC to be looking good again and in really good running order. It has a hydraulic lift and lower deck and can have a blower or plow (but doesnt have one with it). Anyways, the guy told me to make him an offer after i think about it. The seat says its a 1997 345. So, since he told me to make an offer, I'm not 100% sure about what it's worth. Anyone have any ideas on about what it might be worth? All help is appreciated!:tractorsm


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

By him asking you to make an offer, tells me he's just feeling you out! Offer him $300 and go from there. From what you said about it, even without a motor, the rest should be worth that. Is it worth that much to you? JMO Bye


----------



## JohnDeereBoy (Mar 17, 2012)

Alright. Thanks! I think I'll start out at about $150. I just wanted to make sure I don't pay too much. Im 14, so I gotta get it for the right price. Thanks again for the help!
-JohnDeereBoy (a.k.a. LawnBoy)


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

JohnDeereBoy said:


> Alright. Thanks! I think I'll start out at about $150. I just wanted to make sure I don't pay too much. Im 14, so I gotta get it for the right price. Thanks again for the help!
> -JohnDeereBoy (a.k.a. LawnBoy)


 You're going to be a real "Wheeler and Dealer" there young fellow! Good luck to you, or maybe I should say it to him. :lmao:


----------

